# Bucks' owners to kick in $50 million more than thought for arena



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> When Wes Edens and Marc Lasry bought the Milwaukee Bucks last April for $550 million, the two New York investors said they would also commit at least $100 million toward the construction of a new, multipurpose arena in downtown Milwaukee.
> 
> As it turns out, sources say, the new owners committed even more: at least $150 million.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/news/milwaukee/bucks-owners-to-kick-in-50-million-more-than-thought-for-arena-b99412689z1-286471201.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Better be a pretty nice arena.


----------

